# Moving to New Brunswick need help



## debbie chalus (Jan 10, 2016)

HI, we are a retired couple, one on disability. i have lots of questions. where is a good place to pic to live? why do all the apartments say no pets? we have 2 cats, both fixed. we need an elevator or on main floor. would like a high rise apartment or one with elevator. are we able to get a water view? some apartments say utilities extra. is that expensive there. for a 2 bedroom apartment. we need to be close to shopping, drs. hospital, ect. we only speak english no french but i like the Shediac apartments. any tips? is food expensive there. is there a gym with a pool? what is the name of it. if you can answer any of these for me, thank you :juggle:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you even qualify for immigration into Canada. Medical issues can quickly negate any attempts to do so. You would firstly need sto obtain a visa to enter the country. Do you have family in NB?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

debbie chalus said:


> HI, we are a retired couple, one on disability. i have lots of questions. where is a good place to pic to live?


Depends on what you want.




> why do all the apartments say no pets?


Because the landlords don't want pets.




> are we able to get a water view?


Shouldn't you figure out where you want to live? After you figure that out you can look for appropriate apartments.




> some apartments say utilities extra. is that expensive there.



Depends entirely on your usage.





> we only speak english no french but i like the Shediac apartments.



How is anyone here supposed to know what those are?




> is food expensive there.



Depends on what you eat and how much you eat.




> is there a gym with a pool?



Yeah I'm pretty sure there will be one somewhere in New Brunswick. Will there be one where you decide to live? Who knows until you figure that out.


----------



## debbie chalus (Jan 10, 2016)

hmm thanks, i guess


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Are you a Canadian citizen? Do you live in Windsor (England or Canada?)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Are you a Canadian citizen? Do you live in Windsor (England or Canada?)



I took them to be in Ontario. But the questions were so generalized that specific answers weren't possible and some others were just common sense (ie. why aren't pets allowed?).


----------



## debbie chalus (Jan 10, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> Do you even qualify for immigration into Canada. Medical issues can quickly negate any attempts to do so. You would firstly need sto obtain a visa to enter the country. Do you have family in NB?


im born and raised all my life in canada, im in ontario. no i dont know anyone, just hate ontario. and want a change


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

My apologies. I wrongly assumed you were writing from the UK.


----------



## debbie chalus (Jan 10, 2016)

just noticed. you live in ontario. so why would you even comment? just to be rude?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

debbie chalus said:


> just hate ontario. and want a change


Haven't had the chance yet to travel to N.B. yet, and now you make me very curious: what are the things in Ontario that you hate that much and are different in New Brunswick?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

debbie chalus said:


> HI, we are a retired couple, one on disability. i have lots of questions. where is a good place to pic to live? why do all the apartments say no pets? we have 2 cats, both fixed. we need an elevator or on main floor. would like a high rise apartment or one with elevator. are we able to get a water view? some apartments say utilities extra. is that expensive there. for a 2 bedroom apartment. we need to be close to shopping, drs. hospital, ect. we only speak english no french but i like the Shediac apartments. any tips? is food expensive there. is there a gym with a pool? what is the name of it. if you can answer any of these for me, thank you :juggle:


Have you ever visited New Brunswick?


----------



## debbie chalus (Jan 10, 2016)

short story. im originally from winnipeg manitoba. moved to ontario 2 years ago. and i hate it here. people are rude, unfriendly, mean and nasty. people do not know how to drive. cost of living is way too high. (winnipeg has nice people but way too cold ). so we have been looking online, new brunswick is sooo much cheaper. have been reading online how people are friendly. lots to do. lots to see. scenery. shopping. affordable living, here in ontario those apartments are twice as expensive.


----------



## debbie chalus (Jan 10, 2016)

no we are this spring and hopefully move this summer


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

debbie chalus said:


> short story. im originally from winnipeg manitoba. moved to ontario 2 years ago. and i hate it here. people are rude, unfriendly, mean and nasty.



Your assessment of people in Ontario doesn't equate to mine, and I have lived here a lot longer than you.




> people do not know how to drive.


And you do? It takes a special kind of arrogance to assume that you are a perfect driver and that everyone else is a crap driver. In my experience, those who think that are usually the crap drivers.




> cost of living is way too high.



Did you even bother to look into that before moving here? If not, that is your fault.




> so we have been looking online, new brunswick is sooo much cheaper.



Did you ever consider that there might be reasons for that and that employment might be much harder to find?




> have been reading online how people are friendly.



Considering you attitude to Ontario one does have to wonder is that attitude has contributed to how people interact with you?




> lots to do.



I would wager that there is an awful lot more to do in Ontario than in New Brunswick.




> lots to see.



I would wager that there is more to see in Ontario.




> scenery.


Ontario has much more diverse scenery.




> shopping.



If you think that shopping will be better in a small province like New Brunswick than it is in a large province like Ontario then you are delusional.




> affordable living, here in ontario those apartments are twice as expensive.


There are more people here thus there is higher demand which leads to higher prices. Have you stopped to wonder why there are more people here?


----------



## debbie chalus (Jan 10, 2016)

population in ontario is much higher. i meant lots of places there to drive to for shopping, towns/villages/cities/. here they are 2 or 4 or 6 hours away to drive to


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that that is your experience in Ontario. We came here (far away from where you live), and were so surprised about the friendliness of people here, all the great shops, the theatres, orchestra's, sports, etc. Yes, we pay a price for that, Oakville isn't cheap. But if I look at what we get in return, I happily spend that money.
Maybe it's not Ontario, but the specific part where you live, that isn't friendly?

Now I've always thought that New Brunswick was much colder, with more snow. We did research on Saint John, as my husband initially got a job offer there, but there's more than 100cm of extra snow over the winter. Also more freezing temperatures in the winter. 
But maybe you have your eye on a different part of New Brunswick, with warmer winters?


----------



## debbie chalus (Jan 10, 2016)

im in a nice area, in a high rise. i meet people online, horrible, threatened my life etc. and im a senior, no reason for that ****. i run a buy and sell page,some are horrible people. and when we go out no one talks to us. we try to talk to them, but they ignore us. like we want something from them.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

debbie chalus said:


> population in ontario is much higher. i meant lots of places there to drive to for shopping, towns/villages/cities/. here they are 2 or 4 or 6 hours away to drive to



Not if you live in a large urban area they aren't. You chose to live in Windsor so don't complain that it is isolated from the rest of the province.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

debbie chalus said:


> i meet people online, horrible, threatened my life etc. and im a senior, no reason for that ****.



And you blame people in Ontario for what random idiots on the internet do?




> and when we go out no one talks to us. we try to talk to them, but they ignore us. like we want something from them.



Based on your comments about Ontario in earlier posts have you ever considered that it is your attitude that is the problem? I lived in Windsor for a couple of years and found the people there to be quite friendly. But then again, I didn't walk around with an "everything about this place sucks" attitude.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well I've lived in Ontario for 50 years this year and have never experienced what you described so, as previously said, I think your attitude has much to do with how you perceive your experience here. Good luck in New Brunswick, I think you're going to need it.


----------

